# Liposuction for men in Dubai



## gma222

Hello,

I wanted to get some feedback from anyone that went through plastic surgery in Dubai. I am 37, slightly overweight but each time I want to lose weight and exercise, I get some disillusion because I keep my love handles (which are not lovely). I decided to get some information about* having a Liposuction*.

Searched on Google and found *cocoon.ae*

Just to get a consultation, you have to pay 600 AED. I met Dr Mohan. Very nice indian man, he check my body and told me that I could do Lipo on my love handles, my chest and my abdomen. He took about 30 minutes and told me all the risks about such surgery. I really felt in confidence as he was in no hurry and explained to me all the possible side effects… I told him I wanted to take the plane 2 weeks after surgery and he told me it would be ok, but not less than 2 weeks.

His price was quite expensive. You can see bellow: 
-----------------------
_Option 1. With Ultra Z Lipo:
The cost will be AED 56750 which will include the Surgeon’s fee, Cocoona Day Surgical Charges, Anesthesia and follow-up cares.
Liposuction of Back and Flanks: 30000AED
Liposuction of abdomen: 25000Aed less 25%= 18750AED
Liposuction of Chest : 16000AED less 50% = 8000AED

Option 2. With Vaser Lipo
The total cost will be 64250AED which will include the Surgeon’s fee, Cocoona Day Surgical Facility Charges, Anesthesia and follow-up cares
There is an additional charge of 7500AED to the total of Option One as this second option is Vaser Assisted Liposuction._
---------------------------

The anesthesia is local only and he does this in the Villa (day hospital) in Jumeirah.

Because I always want to get a *second opinion*, I decide to google more and saw about *Cosmesurge*.

I was told I could have an appointment with Dr Naseebah Nayef. I asked how much experience she had and was told over the phone 10 years. After I hanged up, I check the doctor’s profile on the net and saw experience: 4 years (on their own website). That was a first red alert for me. I called back to complain and of course it was not the same person on the phone but the person told me I could schedule with Dr Mohammad Sabet Salahia who is much more experimented.

I took the appointment (500 AED)

This time, the meeting with *Dr Mohammad Sabet Salahia* was much faster. He asked me to take the shirt off, looked at me for 30 seconds and it was done. When I asked about the risks, he minimized them and did not go through the whole details of the procedure like for the meeting with the previous doctor. I was quite surprised. I also asked about the airplane and he told me I could take it the next day !!!

While waiting for the nurse to give me the price, I took a brochure about Lipo. First there were some mistakes (typos, titles twice etc..) on the brochure that made it sound unprofessional. 
Second they wrote something about having the option to keep the fat a few years at the hospital if patient wants to do other surgery with fat implant later. When I question the nurse about this, she told me that it has been a few years they don’t do this anymore because it is not legal anymore in the UAE. This means that they did not update their brochure for a couple of years :-(

Also, unlike with first doctor, the anesthesia is either full or through spine, not local. The operation is done at the Emirates Hospital. *The price is 35’000 AED for the 3 parts.*

Now I wanted to get your thoughts out of this. For me, Cosmosurge has red alert: 
- Really too fast interview with doctor and no real explaination about risks
- Lied about experience with first doctor
- Unprofessional marketing material
- I had to ask for invoice when I paid the consultation fee

On the other side, they do the *surgery in a hospital* and they are nearly 50% cheaper. 

*Tell me your thoughts...*


----------



## QOFE

Thoughts?

You vain little fecker....


----------



## twowheelsgood

Thoughts ...... no point having that procedure unless you're prepared to change your lifestyle to stop the recurrence is there ?

If you can change your lifestyle, then there's no need for the procedure as it will self-correct anyway.


----------



## gma222

twowheelsgood said:


> Thoughts ...... no point having that procedure unless you're prepared to change your lifestyle to stop the recurrence is there ?
> 
> If you can change your lifestyle, then there's no need for the procedure as it will self-correct anyway.


Ok maybe I should have precise “thoughts” about both solutions, and not some moralizing lecture. Of course I am willing to change lifestyle but each time I made the effort, I was disappointed because of the love handles not going away. I am not planning to spend all my time to the gym and become a sport maniac, but twice a week sounds good and I can’t get those away going twice a week at the gym. 

So please, leave your smart and moralizing comments out of this post.


----------



## TallyHo

Just speak to your friendly Lebanese coworker or neighbour.

He'll tell you everything you need to know about plastic surgery or lipo.


----------



## vantage

gma222 said:


> I am not planning to spend all my time to the gym and become a sport maniac, but twice a week sounds good and I can’t get those away going twice a week at the gym.
> 
> \.


yes. yes you can.
eat less.

on a serious note...
you did say 'slightly overweight'
I can see Lipo as a 'quick-fix' solution to a programme of extensive weight loss, where that weight is significantly affecting your life expectancy and general health, but to fix a small amount of weight loss, the risk of invasive surgery must outweigh the benefits?


----------



## twowheelsgood

vantage said:


> yes. yes you can.
> eat less.


^^^^
This.

Its not muscle you are removing, and unless you have some magical formula to stop them recurring, they will be back in no time. You'll even see that TdF riders have them so trying to get rid of them is pointless IMO - unless you eat a lot less and exercise a lot moot more.

Twice a week in the gym will do it - providing they are whole days in there, exercising non-stop of course. Your problem will then be you will eat too much after the gym.

Surgery isn't the answer - it really isn't.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Call a hospital in Thailand and save yourself some big bucks, and then use it for a nice holiday in Thailand. Bumrungrad is a nice hospital.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
There are non-surgical alternatives to liposuction in Dubai. I have been on a program for the past 6 weeks and have lost a total of 18cm from my waist (total reduction of measurements at three positions - so average of 6cm at belt level).
If i continue at current rate - i will be visiting a tailor for new suits in August/September!
The program that i am on involves no surgery but is specifically aimed at targeted weight reduction at the part of the body that you require - in my case around my waist.
Surgery is a very last resort option that has many risks involved - in my opinion.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> There are non-surgical alternatives to liposuction in Dubai. I have been on a program for the past 6 weeks and have lost a total of 18cm from my waist (total reduction of measurements at three positions - so average of 6cm at belt level).
> If i continue at current rate - i will be visiting a tailor for new suits in August/September!
> The program that i am on involves no surgery but is specifically aimed at targeted weight reduction at the part of the body that you require - in my case around my waist.
> Surgery is a very last resort option that has many risks involved - in my opinion.
> Cheers
> Steve


Is this a secret? A product that "fell off" a truck and now sold only to people "in the know"? Witch doctor?


----------



## Stevesolar

XDoodle****** said:


> Is this a secret? A product that "fell off" a truck and now sold only to people "in the know"? Witch doctor?


Hi,
No secret or dodgy product!
It is an established program from an Austrian company that is used worldwide.
There is a company in Dubai that has the equipment at their studio and this is what me and my wife use.
My wife is a consultant surgeon and would only use something that she is entirely happy with - she has also treated many patients that have had horrible results from liposuction - so she never recommends that to anyone.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## thejaswi

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No secret or dodgy product!
> It is an established program from an Austrian company that is used worldwide.
> There is a company in Dubai that has the equipment at their studio and this is what me and my wife use.
> My wife is a consultant surgeon and would only use something that she is entirely happy with - she has also treated many patients that have had horrible results from liposuction - so she never recommends that to anyone.
> Cheers
> Steve


For the benefit of OP and others can you please name the Doctor or the company so that he can decide for himself.


----------



## Stevesolar

thejaswi said:


> For the benefit of OP and others can you please name the Doctor or the company so that he can decide for himself.


The company that I use is bodysmart Dubai and the program that targets my waist is called Vacunaut.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## vantage

so, has the Vacunaut megatron moved the 18cm elsewhere?!
Have you got a skinny waist and a massive left bicep?!

i have images of a cartoon Tom & Jerry, inflating a large bulldog with a bicycle pump...


dose the vacunaut look like R2D2?


----------



## Stevesolar

vantage said:


> so, has the Vacunaut megatron moved the 18cm elsewhere?!
> Have you got a skinny waist and a massive left bicep?!
> 
> i have images of a cartoon Tom & Jerry, inflating a large bulldog with a bicycle pump...
> 
> 
> dose the vacunaut look like R2D2?


Hi,
No the vacunaut simply targets the key area - so that for every 1kg lost - maybe 90% of it is in the target zone (normally you would lose 1 kg spread over your whole body).
It is the first thing that has really worked for me - so i am a very happy camper!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## w_man

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No the vacunaut simply targets the key area - so that for every 1kg lost - maybe 90% of it is in the target zone (normally you would lose 1 kg spread over your whole body).
> It is the first thing that has really worked for me - so i am a very happy camper!
> Cheers
> Steve


I have heard of this treatment but didn't know they are in Dubai. 

I checked their website but didn't see the price structure for Vacunaut treatment. Do you happen to have the price breakdown for the different options? I might sign up for a free trial so how it all works but would be nice to understand what it costs.

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

w_man said:


> I have heard of this treatment but didn't know they are in Dubai.
> 
> I checked their website but didn't see the price structure for Vacunaut treatment. Do you happen to have the price breakdown for the different options? I might sign up for a free trial so how it all works but would be nice to understand what it costs.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
Sorry I am on holiday in UK right now and can't remember how much I paid (we paid for mine and the wife's various treatments at the same time!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, Sorry I am on holiday in UK right now and can't remember how much I paid (we paid for mine and the wife's various treatments at the same time!) Cheers Steve


I just googled the company that does it - http://www.bodysmart.ae

You can call them and ask.


----------



## ibkiss

w_man said:


> I have heard of this treatment but didn't know they are in Dubai.
> 
> I checked their website but didn't see the price structure for Vacunaut treatment. Do you happen to have the price breakdown for the different options? I might sign up for a free trial so how it all works but would be nice to understand what it costs.
> 
> Thanks


Hi ..
Just wanted to know how things have progressed for the treatment OR whether you had contacted them .

If so ,what are your opinions ?


----------



## w_man

ibkiss said:


> Hi ..
> Just wanted to know how things have progressed for the treatment OR whether you had contacted them .
> 
> If so ,what are your opinions ?


I did contact them and got a price list - it's about 2k for 12 sessions but for ramadhan special, they are giving out 15 sessions for 2k. 

I am still reading up on this treatment but I might go try their 'free trial' to see how things go. Not sure if there's enough studies done on this to believe it ... maybe I'm just having a tough time finding it.


----------



## Mclovin oo7

w_man said:


> I did contact them and got a price list - it's about 2k for 12 sessions but for ramadhan special, they are giving out 15 sessions for 2k.
> 
> I am still reading up on this treatment but I might go try their 'free trial' to see how things go. Not sure if there's enough studies done on this to believe it ... maybe I'm just having a tough time finding it.


I am interested too, sent them an email and waiting for their response.


----------



## BedouGirl

Mclovin oo7 said:


> I am interested too, sent them an email and waiting for their response.


I think they will need to give Steve discount - he seems to have started quite a trend


----------



## Stevesolar

BedouGirl said:


> I think they will need to give Steve discount - he seems to have started quite a trend


Hi,
What a nice idea! No harm in asking!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, What a nice idea! No harm in asking! Cheers Steve


Exactly !


----------



## Mclovin oo7

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> What a nice idea! No harm in asking!
> Cheers
> Steve





BedouGirl said:


> I think they will need to give Steve discount - he seems to have started quite a trend


Seeing them this afternoon. There is no harm in asking.


----------



## w_man

Mclovin oo7 said:


> Seeing them this afternoon. There is no harm in asking.


Are you trying their free trial? Do share your experience if you don't mind. I'm still on the fence about this.

Thanks!


----------



## BedouGirl

A.Abbass said:


> Just read this post, and since I am a doctor I am amazed reading these arbitrary charges ! I am currently working in Bahrain, in a hospital where we do loads of cosmetic surgeries, liposuction & breast augmentation are on top of the list. Our rates are nearly 25% of the above mentioned. No wonder why we get a lot of visitors from Kuwait, Qatar & UAE. If you want I can assist you with this, I am leaving early August and will be joining Dubai in September. Just message me if you are interested. We have 2 consultant surgeons, a German & an Indian (I recommend the Indian) and both are fantastic with excellent results and hardly any complications.


Please note that only paid premium members may offer/market their services.


----------



## Fletch1969

I'm somewhat suspicious of anything that promises what's claimed to be 'spot reduction' ie reduction in fat in just one area. If it works, the company doing this has literally found the holy grail of fitness and weight management, (erm.. Wrong metaphor here perhaps). Would be very happy to be proved wrong, (as it wouldn't hurt me to shift the love handles either..)

Personally, I've lost 8kg in as many weeks with the aid of a nutritionist and a sensible diet. I've done this with a plan through KCal and I'm very happy with the results. Not only is it the easiest thing I've ever done in terms of getting back in shape, it's worked really well, a couple of sessions with the nutritionist helped me work out where my diet wasn't great before, (damm those breakfast muffins) and I reckon I've actually saved money too - meals are delivered daily so no need for me to order a takeaway or call into a restaurant after a long day at work. 

Iwould highly recommend to anyone wanting to loose or manage their weight that they start with looking at their diet first of all. Lipo will work, but it's expensive and I'd have thought somewhat pointless if the diet is wrong. It's not a question if eating less, it's eating the right stuff..


----------



## ibkiss

Originally Posted by A.Abbass 
Just read this post, and since I am a doctor I am amazed reading these arbitrary charges ! I am currently working in Bahrain, in a hospital where we do loads of cosmetic surgeries, liposuction & breast augmentation are on top of the list. Our rates are nearly 25% of the above mentioned. No wonder why we get a lot of visitors from Kuwait, Qatar & UAE. If you want I can assist you with this, I am leaving early August and will be joining Dubai in September. Just message me if you are interested. We have 2 consultant surgeons, a German & an Indian (I recommend the Indian) and both are fantastic with excellent results and hardly any complications.

I was earlier interested but now would give Vacunaut a try , as Lipo especially in this Gulf region sounds like a danger to me !!!


----------



## ibkiss

w_man said:


> Are you trying their free trial? Do share your experience if you don't mind. I'm still on the fence about this.
> 
> Thanks!





Mclovin oo7 said:


> Seeing them this afternoon. There is no harm in asking.


Yep , Mclovin oo7 ...... please do share your experience as I'm also skeptical .

..... Really hope quoting 'Steve' would avail a good discount ...................................... otherwise all 3 of us joining together may strike a good deal .. hahaha


----------



## Cerruti28

gma222 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from anyone that went through plastic surgery in Dubai. I am 37, slightly overweight but each time I want to lose weight and exercise, I get some disillusion because I keep my love handles (which are not lovely). I decided to get some information about* having a Liposuction*.
> 
> Searched on Google and found *cocoon.ae*
> 
> Just to get a consultation, you have to pay 600 AED. I met Dr Mohan. Very nice indian man, he check my body and told me that I could do Lipo on my love handles, my chest and my abdomen. He took about 30 minutes and told me all the risks about such surgery. I really felt in confidence as he was in no hurry and explained to me all the possible side effects… I told him I wanted to take the plane 2 weeks after surgery and he told me it would be ok, but not less than 2 weeks.
> 
> His price was quite expensive. You can see bellow:
> -----------------------
> _Option 1. With Ultra Z Lipo:
> The cost will be AED 56750 which will include the Surgeon’s fee, Cocoona Day Surgical Charges, Anesthesia and follow-up cares.
> Liposuction of Back and Flanks: 30000AED
> Liposuction of abdomen: 25000Aed less 25%= 18750AED
> Liposuction of Chest : 16000AED less 50% = 8000AED
> 
> Option 2. With Vaser Lipo
> The total cost will be 64250AED which will include the Surgeon’s fee, Cocoona Day Surgical Facility Charges, Anesthesia and follow-up cares
> There is an additional charge of 7500AED to the total of Option One as this second option is Vaser Assisted Liposuction._
> ---------------------------
> 
> The anesthesia is local only and he does this in the Villa (day hospital) in Jumeirah.
> 
> Because I always want to get a *second opinion*, I decide to google more and saw about *Cosmesurge*.
> 
> I was told I could have an appointment with Dr Naseebah Nayef. I asked how much experience she had and was told over the phone 10 years. After I hanged up, I check the doctor’s profile on the net and saw experience: 4 years (on their own website). That was a first red alert for me. I called back to complain and of course it was not the same person on the phone but the person told me I could schedule with Dr Mohammad Sabet Salahia who is much more experimented.
> 
> I took the appointment (500 AED)
> 
> This time, the meeting with *Dr Mohammad Sabet Salahia* was much faster. He asked me to take the shirt off, looked at me for 30 seconds and it was done. When I asked about the risks, he minimized them and did not go through the whole details of the procedure like for the meeting with the previous doctor. I was quite surprised. I also asked about the airplane and he told me I could take it the next day !!!
> 
> While waiting for the nurse to give me the price, I took a brochure about Lipo. First there were some mistakes (typos, titles twice etc..) on the brochure that made it sound unprofessional.
> Second they wrote something about having the option to keep the fat a few years at the hospital if patient wants to do other surgery with fat implant later. When I question the nurse about this, she told me that it has been a few years they don’t do this anymore because it is not legal anymore in the UAE. This means that they did not update their brochure for a couple of years :-(
> 
> Also, unlike with first doctor, the anesthesia is either full or through spine, not local. The operation is done at the Emirates Hospital. *The price is 35’000 AED for the 3 parts.*
> 
> Now I wanted to get your thoughts out of this. For me, Cosmosurge has red alert:
> - Really too fast interview with doctor and no real explaination about risks
> - Lied about experience with first doctor
> - Unprofessional marketing material
> - I had to ask for invoice when I paid the consultation fee
> 
> On the other side, they do the *surgery in a hospital* and they are nearly 50% cheaper.
> 
> *Tell me your thoughts...*


The price is ridiculously expensive. You can get it much cheaper in USA.


----------



## vantage

Cerruti28 said:


> The price is ridiculously expensive. You can get it much cheaper in USA.


Well, I imagine it's like shooting fish in a barrel in the US!


----------



## arabianhorse

Staple the stomach. I think they call it lap band surgery.

Personally I prefer having a sensible diet, and an exercise regime that includes 5 days of aerobic exercise (jogging) and 3 days weights (45 mins a session)


----------



## Stevesolar

Cerruti28 said:


> The price is ridiculously expensive. You can get it much cheaper in USA.


Is that what you call bulk discount!


----------



## arabianhorse

It's easily to put on weight in the UAE. Great food, goo prices, weather, boredom etc all contribute.

I sympathise with the original poster. But really, unless you have serous weight and medical issues, I would get into a regular exercise regime, perhaps use a personal trainer


----------



## Cerruti28

vantage said:


> Well, I imagine it's like shooting fish in a barrel in the US!


you got it!


----------



## gma222

arabianhorse said:


> It's easily to put on weight in the UAE. Great food, goo prices, weather, boredom etc all contribute.
> 
> I sympathise with the original poster. But really, unless you have serous weight and medical issues, I would get into a regular exercise regime, perhaps use a personal trainer


Hi Arabianhorse,

Thx for the sympathy 
Ok, I put aside the idea of Liposuction for now and I've started the Vacunaut from BodySmart. I am now at my 3rd session. I won't detail all how it goes but they put you on a very tight suit with some vaccuum machine that pump air out of the suite, mainly around the area I want to exercise (the love handles).
They ask you then to walk fast on a treadmill and keep your heat rate at a "burning fat" zone. Mine is 144 BPM.
When you take off the suite after 30 min, you are full of water because the sweat is trapped between your skin and the suite.
I am quite sceptical but hey... why not try.

I do this one day out of 2 and the other day I do cardio. I also balance my diet. I have lost 3 kg (but that's easy), haven't seen much on the belt yet but it only has been a week.

Unfortunately, I'll be leaving for Europe in a week so I will have to pause this. Will keep you posted on the forum anyway.


----------



## Cerruti28

gma222 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I wanted to get some feedback from anyone that went through plastic surgery in Dubai. I am 37, slightly overweight but each time I want to lose weight and exercise, I get some disillusion because I keep my love handles (which are not lovely). I decided to get some information about* having a Liposuction*.
> 
> Searched on Google and found *cocoon.ae*
> 
> Just to get a consultation, you have to pay 600 AED. I met Dr Mohan. Very nice indian man, he check my body and told me that I could do Lipo on my love handles, my chest and my abdomen. He took about 30 minutes and told me all the risks about such surgery. I really felt in confidence as he was in no hurry and explained to me all the possible side effects… I told him I wanted to take the plane 2 weeks after surgery and he told me it would be ok, but not less than 2 weeks.
> 
> His price was quite expensive. You can see bellow:
> --------------------
> _Option 1. With Ultra Z Lipo:
> The cost will be AED 56750 which will include the Surgeon’s fee, Cocoona Day Surgical Charges, Anesthesia and follow-up cares.
> Liposuction of Back and Flanks: 30000AED
> Liposuction of abdomen: 25000Aed less 25%= 18750AED
> Liposuction of Chest : 16000AED less 50% = 8000AED
> 
> Option 2. With Vaser Lipo
> The total cost will be 64250AED which will include the Surgeon’s fee, Cocoona Day Surgical Facility Charges, Anesthesia and follow-up cares
> There is an additional charge of 7500AED to the total of Option One as this second option is Vaser Assisted Liposuction._
> ---------------------------
> 
> The anesthesia is local only and he does this in the Villa (day hospital) in Jumeirah.
> 
> Because I always want to get a *second opinion*, I decide to google more and saw about *Cosmesurge*.
> 
> I was told I could have an appointment with Dr Naseebah Nayef. I asked how much experience she had and was told over the phone 10 years. After I hanged up, I check the doctor’s profile on the net and saw experience: 4 years (on their own website). That was a first red alert for me. I called back to complain and of course it was not the same person on the phone but the person told me I could schedule with Dr Mohammad Sabet Salahia who is much more experimented.
> 
> I took the appointment (500 AED)
> 
> This time, the meeting with *Dr Mohammad Sabet Salahia* was much faster. He asked me to take the shirt off, looked at me for 30 seconds and it was done. When I asked about the risks, he minimized them and did not go through the whole details of the procedure like for the meeting with the previous doctor. I was quite surprised. I also asked about the airplane and he told me I could take it the next day !!!
> 
> While waiting for the nurse to give me the price, I took a brochure about Lipo. First there were some mistakes (typos, titles twice etc..) on the brochure that made it sound unprofessional.
> Second they wrote something about having the option to keep the fat a few years at the hospital if patient wants to do other surgery with fat implant later. When I question the nurse about this, she told me that it has been a few years they don’t do this anymore because it is not legal anymore in the UAE. This means that they did not update their brochure for a couple of years :-(
> 
> Also, unlike with first doctor, the anesthesia is either full or through spine, not local. The operation is done at the Emirates Hospital. *The price is 35’000 AED for the 3 parts.*
> 
> Now I wanted to get your thoughts out of this. For me, Cosmosurge has red alert:
> - Really too fast interview with doctor and no real explaination about risks
> - Lied about experience with first doctor
> - Unprofessional marketing material
> - I had to ask for invoice when I paid the consultation fee
> 
> On the other side, they do the *surgery in a hospital* and they are nearly 50% cheaper.
> 
> *Tell me your thoughts...*




Did you read about what ultra Z and Vaser are? I would'nt go into semantics and would ask or read about what 'actually' they do in each procedure. 
Did you do research on adverse effects of having lipo on so many areas at one time?
You must ask all these surgeons to show pictures ( before and after) of their previous clients. They should keep these ( of course with consent of patients).


----------



## Cerruti28

gma222 said:


> Hi Arabianhorse,
> 
> Thx for the sympathy
> Ok, I put aside the idea of Liposuction for now and I've started the Vacunaut from BodySmart. I am now at my 3rd session. I won't detail all how it goes but they put you on a very tight suit with some vaccuum machine that pump air out of the suite, mainly around the area I want to exercise (the love handles).
> They ask you then to walk fast on a treadmill and keep your heat rate at a "burning fat" zone. Mine is 144 BPM.
> When you take off the suite after 30 min, you are full of water because the sweat is trapped between your skin and the suite.
> I am quite sceptical but hey... why not try.
> 
> I do this one day out of 2 and the other day I do cardio. I also balance my diet. I have lost 3 kg (but that's easy), haven't seen much on the belt yet but it only has been a week.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'll be leaving for Europe in a week so I will have to pause this. Will keep you posted on the forum anyway.


There is something called cool lipo . Its non invasive procedure. They basically freeze the fat and it then disintegrates. It works very good on love handles but requires atleast 3 treatments few months apart. Look into it.


----------



## arabianhorse

gma222 said:


> Hi Arabianhorse,
> 
> Thx for the sympathy
> Ok, I put aside the idea of Liposuction for now and I've started the Vacunaut from BodySmart. I am now at my 3rd session. I won't detail all how it goes but they put you on a very tight suit with some vaccuum machine that pump air out of the suite, mainly around the area I want to exercise (the love handles).
> They ask you then to walk fast on a treadmill and keep your heat rate at a "burning fat" zone. Mine is 144 BPM.
> When you take off the suite after 30 min, you are full of water because the sweat is trapped between your skin and the suite.
> I am quite sceptical but hey... why not try.
> 
> I do this one day out of 2 and the other day I do cardio. I also balance my diet. I have lost 3 kg (but that's easy), haven't seen much on the belt yet but it only has been a week.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'll be leaving for Europe in a week so I will have to pause this. Will keep you posted on the forum anyway.


You dont need any fancy suit.

Just get your heart rate within your zone for at least 20 minutes a day and eating a balanced meal.

Key is calories burnt should be greater than calories consumed.
Then you don't need to push it. Preferable to lose weight steadily over a long period with exercise and healthy diet than extreme b/s measures.

I put on 7 kgs in my first 3 months here. Ate a lot of junk food while my son was here on hols.

I reckon within 6 weeks I should be back to my "healthy"weight. Only problem is, Im going on holiday for a couple of weeks, so my it might take a bit longer.

However, you should note that once you build up your metabolic rate it would take more than a few weeks of sedentary lifestyle to reverse the effects of a healthy regime


----------



## Stevesolar

gma222 said:


> Hi Arabianhorse,
> 
> Thx for the sympathy
> Ok, I put aside the idea of Liposuction for now and I've started the Vacunaut from BodySmart. I am now at my 3rd session. I won't detail all how it goes but they put you on a very tight suit with some vaccuum machine that pump air out of the suite, mainly around the area I want to exercise (the love handles).
> They ask you then to walk fast on a treadmill and keep your heat rate at a "burning fat" zone. Mine is 144 BPM.
> When you take off the suite after 30 min, you are full of water because the sweat is trapped between your skin and the suite.
> I am quite sceptical but hey... why not try.
> 
> I do this one day out of 2 and the other day I do cardio. I also balance my diet. I have lost 3 kg (but that's easy), haven't seen much on the belt yet but it only has been a week.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'll be leaving for Europe in a week so I will have to pause this. Will keep you posted on the forum anyway.


Hi,
I have done more sessions on the Vacunaut than you - so here are my observations:-
Firstly - try to do 6 sessions before you travel - as you will be weighed and re-measured at the 6th session. I noticed an amazing difference in my waist measurements after this session (and then after the 12th session).
I have asthma - so before this treatment, i had always avoided treadmills.
Because you don't need to run on the treadmill - just adjust speed and angle to keep your ideal heartbeat - i have not had any problems with my asthma.
In fact, i now need to slightly increase the speed and angle at each session - to get my heartbeat to the optimum level (an indication of increased fitness/exercise tolerance).
One good thing - is at each session, i watch 30 minutes of a film and resume at the next session - working my way through the Fast & Furious set!
I am due to be re-weighed this Saturday (and have been away in UK for past two weeks!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## vantage

see the area highlighted below?
i hope they didn't use those words. if they are - RUN AWAY!
you are not exercising those areas by walking on a treadmill.
you are trying to lose weight there, NOT exercise there.




gma222 said:


> Hi Arabianhorse,
> 
> Thx for the sympathy
> Ok, I put aside the idea of Liposuction for now and I've started the Vacunaut from BodySmart. I am now at my 3rd session. I won't detail all how it goes but they put you on a very tight suit with some vaccuum machine that pump air out of the suite, *mainly around the area I want to exercise* (the love handles).
> They ask you then to walk fast on a treadmill and keep your heat rate at a "burning fat" zone. Mine is 144 BPM.
> When you take off the suite after 30 min, you are full of water because the sweat is trapped between your skin and the suite.
> I am quite sceptical but hey... why not try.
> 
> I do this one day out of 2 and the other day I do cardio. I also balance my diet. I have lost 3 kg (but that's easy), haven't seen much on the belt yet but it only has been a week.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'll be leaving for Europe in a week so I will have to pause this. Will keep you posted on the forum anyway.


----------



## gma222

vantage said:


> see the area highlighted below?
> i hope they didn't use those words. if they are - RUN AWAY!
> you are not exercising those areas by walking on a treadmill.
> you are trying to lose weight there, NOT exercise there.


Sorry vantage,

You are right, they did not use those words. English not being my native language.
I was always told that when you go on diet or exercise, you can't loose the fat locally. The fat is removed overall in your body, some part being affected more than others all due to your DNA.

What Vacunaut promise is to remove the fat on some specific region of your body.


----------



## BedouGirl

gma222 said:


> Sorry vantage, You are right, they did not use those words. English not being my native language. I was always told that when you go on diet or exercise, you can't loose the fat locally. The fat is removed overall in your body, some part being affected more than others all due to your DNA. What Vacunaut promise is to remove the fat on some specific region of your body.


I am not sure anyone can really promise to so that. They can say they target those areas, but really it has to come down to what you do in the end. If you do watch what you ear, exercise sensibly and add this to the equation, then you surely must lose weight and reduce your size.


----------



## Stevesolar

BedouGirl said:


> I am not sure anyone can really promise to so that. They can say they target those areas, but really it has to come down to what you do in the end. If you do watch what you ear, exercise sensibly and add this to the equation, then you surely must lose weight and reduce your size.


Hi,
From what i understand about how it all works - the special suit that you wear has a section around your waist that contains cells (a bit like extra, extra large bubble wrap). These cells are alternately put under vacuum and pressure - this mimics the ancient art of "cupping" and increases blood flow in the relevant area.
This combined with the walking on the treadmill - at the correct heart rate, along with the eating rules before and after each session ( carb meal before, no carbs for 4 hours after and drink plenty of water after the session) all combine to have the desired effect - well, it has in my case!
I was very sceptical before i tried it - but speak as i find, it is working well for me.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## BedouGirl

Stevesolar said:


> Hi, From what i understand about how it all works - the special suit that you wear has a section around your waist that contains cells (a bit like extra, extra large bubble wrap). These cells are alternately put under vacuum and pressure - this mimics the ancient art of "cupping" and increases blood flow in the relevant area. This combined with the walking on the treadmill - at the correct heart rate, along with the eating rules before and after each session ( carb meal before, no carbs for 4 hours after and drink plenty of water after the session) all combine to have the desired effect - well, it has in my case! I was very sceptical before i tried it - but speak as i find, it is working well for me. Cheers Steve[/
> 
> You've confirmed what I think about diet and exercise. If this works, then it's a definite added bonus


----------



## w_man

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> From what i understand about how it all works - the special suit that you wear has a section around your waist that contains cells (a bit like extra, extra large bubble wrap). These cells are alternately put under vacuum and pressure - this mimics the ancient art of "cupping" and increases blood flow in the relevant area.
> This combined with the walking on the treadmill - at the correct heart rate, along with the eating rules before and after each session ( carb meal before, no carbs for 4 hours after and drink plenty of water after the session) all combine to have the desired effect - well, it has in my case!
> I was very sceptical before i tried it - but speak as i find, it is working well for me.
> Cheers
> Steve


I'm heading over next week for the trial session to see how it all works. Hearing about your positive results, I might try it out. If you want me to mention your name, let me know - maybe you can ask for a discount for recommending a few people :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gma222

montrealcl said:


> I have a friend who had Liposuction at this Dubai Clinic called MONTREAL INTERNATIONAL CLINICS. You should check out the place gmA222


Thankyou my friend but when your name on expatforum is "montrealcl", it sounds more like a spam that the fact that you really have a friend that when to MONTREAL INTERNATIONAL CLINICS.

If you do spam, do it ast least in some smart way


----------



## BedouGirl

gma222 said:


> Thankyou my friend but when your name on expatforum is "montrealcl", it sounds more like a spam that the fact that you really have a friend that when to MONTREAL INTERNATIONAL CLINICS. If you do spam, do it ast least in some smart way


For sure it is and it's gone now.


----------



## ibkiss

w_man said:


> I'm heading over next week for the trial session to see how it all works. Hearing about your positive results, I might try it out. If you want me to mention your name, let me know - maybe you can ask for a discount for recommending a few people :fingerscrossed:


Hi w_man ....
So how did everything go with the sessions ?


----------

